# The Unfinished Lodge - April 2014



## mockingbird (Apr 16, 2014)

*Mockingbirds Adventure With Catmandoo *

Following on from The Prep School, all three of us headed here, the unfinished lodge is a rather tranquil place, hidden amongst posh houses in fields, Catmandoo described to us it was empty but rather beautiful, he was right...
With nature coming in from windows and gaps, brickwork coated in moss along the floors, it remains empty and unfinished which is a big shame, upstairs was very empty with wood panels still in place, holes in the floor and seemed someone sleeps there as a rug and drug paraphernalia was laying next to it, despite its unfinished construction and neglect its rather a nice place but still a shame no one wants to put the time in and finish it.

I dont think this place has been documented before, so here is a first.

Myself and Catmandoo tried to look for history but none can be found so sorry for that, also sorry for the lack of photos, but hopefully what I do have shows the place and the potential it has, also the remains of what it used to have.


IMGP6480 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6483 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6484 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6486 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6487 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6488 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6493 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6489 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6492 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6490 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6494 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6495 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Im sure Catmandoo will add one or two shots to it at least  Cheers for looking!


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 16, 2014)

Some great shots there! Is there anywhere you haven't been to yet Keep them coming!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice one Mockingbird!
I didn't think you get that many to be honest. Such a shame about this place. The potential in development is there.
Such a huge place.

Steampunk Womble 



Unfinished Cottage by DanCatt, on Flickr



Unfinished House by DanCatt, on Flickr

Only a couple from me.......


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 16, 2014)

Love the colours mate, I agree the potential is there and what a beautiful place surrounds it to


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lovely building and great shots!
Love number 5


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 16, 2014)

another one..How many have you done..great photos.you should become an estate agent


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice place guys. Would have liked to have seen more shots.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Nice place guys. Would have liked to have seen more shots.



Well your not having any more. I'm going to keep you on the edge


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys and ladies


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> another one..How many have you done..great photos.you should become an estate agent



This mockingbird guy get around I tell you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2014)

You,ve both got some great images,strange its just been left it looks an amazing house that already has had a load spent on it!thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2014)

Dude, get some sleep! You making us lazy explorers look bad! 

Fantastic shots both of you, looks a really nice place.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 16, 2014)

Kin Hell you've done it again!!!!! you've turned "Empty" into a real nice looking place. Great photos the both of you


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 17, 2014)

Luvly jubbly, you've both taken some great shots there, cheers .


----------

